

Microsoft unveils $40bn stock buy-back - wheels
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7630508.stm

======
kleneway
If I were Microsoft, I'd much rather spend that money to buy Microsoft stock
rather than Yahoo stock. I actually don't think MS stock is a bad buy right
now - they're not in debt (never have been in their history) and they're a
year or so out from the next versions of their flagship products (Windows and
Office), which have historically given their stock a little boost.

------
giardini
Why don't they wait 5 months? They'll be able to buy back twice as much stock
then.

